# LawnBoy 2-cycles no more??



## rhesus4 (Sep 25, 2001)

Heard that LawnBoy-Toro company will no longer make 2 cycle engines?
If this is true, it's a sad day. I've got an old LawnBoy, from 1983, I think. It has outlived at least 4 other mowers I've owned. 
Just wondering. Also wondering if there will still be parts support for the existing mowers.
-John


----------



## DS (Nov 9, 1999)

Well, according to the lawnboy website, 2-cycle powered machines are still available.

http://www.lawnboy.com/productinfo/mowers/index.html

If they stop making 2-cycles,I think it'll be a BIG mistake.


----------



## aggiette (Aug 4, 2004)

*Not me.*



rhesus4 said:


> If this is true, it's a sad day. I've got an old LawnBoy, from 1983, I think. It has outlived at least 4 other mowers I've owned.
> -John


On the other hand I have never had a LB last more than 3 years. The first one died at 3.5 years when the "self-propelled" died the second time. (I got it fixed the first time, but the second--I bought a Poulan.)

Then I moved and bought a 2 year old used LB. Used it twice. Now the shop says that the lower bearing in the engine is bad. Wish I had kept the Poulan.....


----------



## engine man (Mar 25, 2006)

i know this thread is old but if they stop making 2cycle then how would they make 4cycle chainsaws?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

There are a lot of innovations going on in the 2cycle world. For one Stihl has something they call 4Max which has the valves and stuff like 4cycle but uses 2cycle mixture with the crankcase acting as the intake so it can run at any angle. I have a Lawnboy Utility mower model 4501 that I bought in 1979 and it is still going strong(still has original points and condenser)and starts on first or second pull, however, the deck is held together with screws and strappings. Have a nice day. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There are different emission rules that apply to smaller displacement engines then to the larger ones found on most lawnmowers. Lawnboy decided that it would be to difficult and cost prohibitive to develop a 2-cycle engine that could meet the new emission rules and just chose to switch over to 4-cycle engines.

There are still plenty of smaller 2-cycle engines available now, but that could change as emission rules become more stringent.


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

old post i know, but has anyone ever wondered why hp output on mowers keeps getting larger and larger? the answer is simple, to put it simple. an old 3.5 hp lawnmower will actually be a better mower than a 5hp mower today, we can thank the tree huggers for this causing all of these new emission standards is not always a good thing, on cars and other modes of transport i can see but a lawnmower is a seasonal item and should be excluded from emissions. what will be next your nitro and gas radio control car engines, the answer to that question is most likely if it is not already being done.


----------

